# My eerste bok met Bowtech 16.06.2005



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for the pic Boesman.
Ek sien jy het jul wat kalmeer - van 'n 85# Bowtech na 'n 80 # envy


----------



## Karoojager (Dec 20, 2005)

Nice picture Boesman, thank you for sharing.
I can see the proudness in you face, well done.


----------

